# VFD Installation on 13" Southbend lathe on Youtube....



## HMF (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is CVmikeray installing a VFD on his 13" Southbend in five parts- a good video:


Part 1- [video=youtube;llTO2X-jOIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llTO2X-jOIA[/video]

Part 2- [video=youtube;FsR_VuPTB8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsR_VuPTB8k[/video]

Part 3- [video=youtube;QZNg-4D4DFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZNg-4D4DFM[/video]

Part 4- [video=youtube;58rGtwMgR4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58rGtwMgR4g[/video]

Part 5-[video=youtube;youzEZuLIuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=youzEZuLIuw[/video]



Enjoy!

Nelson


----------

